
Mapping the electric grid - Dangeranger
https://developmentseed.org/blog/2018/02/15/hv-grid/
======
fjfaase
Some ten years ago, when Google Earth improved its resolution, I manually
mapped the electric grid of the Netherlands. In the mean time it has become
out-dated. The results of my work can be found here:
[http://www.iwriteiam.nl/D0708.html#2](http://www.iwriteiam.nl/D0708.html#2)

